# Rescinding today's purchase in Mexico



## SuzanneT (Jan 24, 2019)

Need to cancel transaction done today at Vida Vacations in Mexico  . What is the process.


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 24, 2019)

The instructions for rescission should be in the packet of information, including your contract.  I wouldn't go and talk to a salesperson -- at best they would try to talk you out of it, and at worst, they would be underhanded and take your rescission information and then never submit it, just to save their commission.

Kurt


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 24, 2019)

You have 5 days to have a rescission letter postmarked. If you are staying in Mexico, the post office, Correo, is not to be trusted to deliver anything. I think the best bet would be to find the PROFECO office. They are the government public affairs office that deals with timeshares. PROFECO will open a file and deliver a letter for you. 

Where are you (city?)

When do you head home?

Read your contract. It will contain instructions to cancel it. Follow them exactly. They won't make this easy to find. That's why I suggest PROFECO right off the bat.

Sorry you lost a day of vacation at the presentation, and you'll likely lose another one cancelling the purchase.

Good Luck!

Jim


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 24, 2019)

Good advice to STAY AWAY FROM THAT SALESROOM!


----------



## pittle (Jan 25, 2019)

You should have a statement similar to this in your packet.  It may be in the one for the 1st 10 years.  It is referenced on the page you initialed that is in the shorter payment contract folder.  Follow the instructions.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 26, 2019)

grats on rescinding in time, you dodged an expensive bullet!


----------



## Travellerneeding help (Feb 2, 2019)

Can I hear what happen in here? I’m reading all posts online and I haven’t heard anyone having successfully get out of the contract. I’m really scared now it’s my third day in Cancun and Profeco is closed on weekends and I’m gonna leave soon


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Feb 2, 2019)

Travellerneeding help said:


> Can I hear what happen in here? I’m reading all posts online and I haven’t heard anyone having successfully get out of the contract. I’m really scared now it’s my third day in Cancun and Profeco is closed on weekends and I’m gonna leave soon



Rescinding is a legal right . 
It is done all the time BUT you must do it within the 5 days .

You do not need Profeco to rescind .
you can write the letter yourself .

You can do it in person - but will be pressured to keep the contract  This is why many do it by mailing & getting a dated receipt .

If you choose to do it in person - 
1 )have 2 copies - give them one & keep one for proof .
2 ) get the person accepting it to sign & date  both copies 
3) Tell them you will then be sending a  3rd copy  to Profeco

For rescinding :I  am not sure who you speak to at Sunset Royal Beach Resort - Cancun 
ask for Member Services . DO NOT ask for the salesperson .

You can get this done / be firm & be polite .


----------



## pittle (Feb 2, 2019)

We have rescinded a contract before.  As long as you follow the exact instructions in the time frame, they must do it. Read that contract - I posted the instructions from one of mine - follow these explicitly and they must must cancel the contract.  Do it TODAY if you can - your time is running out!  Sunday does not count.

Don't worry about Profeco office - get to Customer Service and CANCEL!


----------



## Travellerneeding help (Feb 2, 2019)

I’m trying to talk them but they send me to a different person. Said it’s processing. My refund will take 15 business days to get back but I don’t. Have a proof of the cancellation. I’m leaving on Monday and I just left that place today. They’re sending me always to the sales person even the manager did!


----------



## Karen G (Feb 2, 2019)

Travellerneeding help said:


> I’m trying to talk them but they send me to a different person. Said it’s processing. My refund will take 15 business days to get back but I don’t. Have a proof of the cancellation. I’m leaving on Monday and I just left that place today. They’re sending me always to the sales person even the manager did!


Did you get anything in writing that you have rescinded your purchase? Hopefully you did. Contact your credit card & let them know you rescinded.


----------



## Travellerneeding help (Feb 3, 2019)

Karen G said:


> Did you get anything in writing that you have rescinded your purchase? Hopefully you did. Contact your credit card & let them know you rescinded.


The one in writing that they accepted is the cancel due to family reasons the second letter I made they don’t even bother to read it saying they already got the first one. I sent a registered mail as well but it’ll take 10 days to get here in Mexico


----------



## Travellerneeding help (Feb 3, 2019)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Rescinding is a legal right .
> It is done all the time BUT you must do it within the 5 days .
> 
> You do not need Profeco to rescind .
> ...


I made a mistake for asking to cance at teh first day of purchase without proper letter so I hand written they haven’t dated i but the manager did sign. He sent me to the sales person the next day  who told me I’ll be paying cancelling costs. I have a new better cancelling letter but he refuses to sign.  I told him no and I will cancel. Then I left the hotel since I was so stressed out. I still have one day to rescind. Please help me that’s also my flight date and unfortunately they know it.


----------



## pittle (Feb 3, 2019)

Travellerneeding help said:


> I made a mistake for asking to cance at teh first day of purchase without proper letter so I hand written they haven’t dated i but the manager did sign. He sent me to the sales person the next day  who told me I’ll be paying cancelling costs. I have a new better cancelling letter but he refuses to sign.  I told him no and I will cancel. Then I left the hotel since I was so stressed out. I still have one day to rescind. Please help me that’s also my flight date and unfortunately they know it.



Take a picture of both letters - you photo will be date and time stamped for your records.  As for the letter you sent - the postmark date and your receipt will verify that you sent it.

Try again today to get something verifying that you cancelled.  Go to Customer Services.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 3, 2019)

Travellerneeding help said:


> The one in writing that they accepted is the cancel due to family reasons the second letter I made they don’t even bother to read it saying they already got the first one. I sent a registered mail as well but it’ll take 10 days to get here in Mexico


I think you'll be fine. It doesn't matter what reason you gave for cancelling. You have the right to cancel within five days in Mexico for any reason and with no explanation.  You should receive all your money back according to Mexican law.  If anything different happens, let Profeco handle it.   The suggestion above of taking a photo of all your letters with the date stamp on the photo sounds like a great idea! You have proof you canceled within the legal timeframe. You're good to go!


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Feb 3, 2019)

If you put the down payment on your credit card then I would think you would want to contact your credit card provider and advise them of the steps that you have already taken.

Additionally, at the same time I would challenge the credit card charge and cancel the credit card.




.


----------



## Kmg (Feb 3, 2019)

Travellerneeding help said:


> I’m trying to talk them but they send me to a different person. Said it’s processing. My refund will take 15 business days to get back but I don’t. Have a proof of the cancellation. I’m leaving on Monday and I just left that place today. They’re sending me always to the sales person even the manager did!


----------



## Kmg (Feb 3, 2019)

You must take all documents to contract services 1st floor grand  bliss . The mail rescind is horrible and take 41 days to get there ! And if you contest credit card with a dispute it is even longer. I am still with rescind on purchase in November 28  and it will
Be another month or so to settle! It’s stressful . Deliver the document to contracts and tell them
You are poor!


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Feb 3, 2019)

pittle said:


> Take a picture of both letters - you photo will be date and time stamped for your records.  As for the letter you sent - the postmark date and your receipt will verify that you sent it..



Taking a picture is a great idea to confirm proof of hand delivery of a letter rescinding a purchase .

********

Since the recent poster  (at Sunset Royal Beach resort - Cancun)  was having problems getting anyone to sign & date .
i would suggest to any future TUG first time posters trying to rescind & having that problem :

- that they tell the resort staff person - that they are taking a picture of THEM so they can give it
with the date as proof to Profeco.

That might help get a dated signature .


----------



## rolly (Feb 3, 2019)

do not take their second offer, just be firm and let them know you have the right to cancel within 5 days. since you have the signed letter you are good. Just let your credit card company know and they will take care of the rest. It will take probably take a couple of month to get your down payment credited/cancelled.. but rest assure it will happen if you have that piece of signed paper dated showing you cancelled within the 5 days you signed the contract. The credit card company will want a copy of the contract, so make sure you have an electronic copy to email them. Be happy you dodged a Mexican bullet . I was in a similar situation and did the same....


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Feb 3, 2019)

Kmg said:


> You must take all documents to contract services 1st floor grand  bliss . The mail rescind is horrible and take 41 days to get there ! !



Hi Kmg ,
This thread was added. to by - Travellerneedinghelp- who seems to have bought at Sunset Royal Beach Resort in Cancun .  It appears that resort may not have a (separate from sales) member services dept.

Vidanta Member Services** - located in the Grand Bliss - is the dept that handles the processing  / and  rescinding of contracts sold by Vida Vacations . If someone wishes to do it in person ; it is necessary to make an appt with Vidanta Member Services.

< If a Vidanta owner wishes:  Vidanta Member Services can email a pdf of their contract . This includes ones bought many years ago .>
 .


----------



## Dariah (Feb 5, 2019)

I will be following this thread. I bought one on a Wednesday, and took the cancellation to the post office in Cozumel on the friday last wee. I did get tracking info and hopefully it's an easy enough process.


----------



## Travellerneeding help (Feb 5, 2019)

Karen G said:


> I think you'll be fine. It doesn't matter what reason you gave for cancelling. You have the right to cancel within five days in Mexico for any reason and with no explanation.  You should receive all your money back according to Mexican law.  If anything different happens, let Profeco handle it.   The suggestion above of taking a photo of all your letters with the date stamp on the photo sounds like a great idea! You have proof you canceled within the legal timeframe. You're good to go!


My charges just posted on my credit card today should I start calling on my cc company about the disputed since it’s already supposed to be canceled?


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Feb 5, 2019)

Travellerneeding help said:


> My charges just posted on my credit card today should I start calling on my cc company about the disputed since it’s already supposed to be canceled?




I know that I would.   I actually previously gave you this advice on post #16 back on Sunday 2/3.   What are you waiting for ?



.


----------



## Travellerneeding help (Feb 5, 2019)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> I know that I would.   I actually previously gave you this advice on post #16 back on Sunday 2/3.   What are you waiting for ?
> 
> 
> 
> .


I called since then. I called them 3x but that time it was just pending. They said they can’t stop it since I authorized the transaction. It just went through today. I panicked when it went through today since I know/thought that it’s supoosed to be cancelled


----------



## Karen G (Feb 5, 2019)

I think I'd prepare a letter for your credit card company and let them know you exercised your right to rescind your contract according to Mexican law. Include copies of your first letter showing the date and give all the details of what happened when you tried to cancel.

Also, contact Profeco and give them all that information, too.


----------



## Travellerneeding help (Feb 5, 2019)

Karen G said:


> I think I'd prepare a letter for your credit card company and let them know you exercised your right to rescind your contract according to Mexican law. Include copies of your first letter showing the date and give all the details of what happened when you tried to cancel.
> 
> Also, contact Profeco and give them all that information, too.


Thanks I just called my credit card and they transfer me to the dispute department they’re gonna send a dispute letter and they want me to fill out everything and send it back to them after a few days or else I’ll be charged.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Feb 5, 2019)

Excellent!

Let's hope something positive comes from it.



.


----------



## Travellerneeding help (Feb 6, 2019)

Ye


TheTimeTraveler said:


> Excellent!
> 
> Let's hope something positive comes from it.
> 
> ...


----------



## EmptyNester (Feb 6, 2019)

PigsDad said:


> The instructions for rescission should be in the packet of information, including your contract.  I wouldn't go and talk to a salesperson -- at best they would try to talk you out of it, and at worst, they would be underhanded and take your rescission information and then never submit it, just to save their commission.
> 
> Kurt


We had a similar situation last year. The Customer Service dept was extremely understanding and helpful.


----------



## Tsdude (Feb 8, 2019)

We foolishly find ourselves in a similar place. We signed a contract on Monday Feb 4 in Cancun. Since that time, we sent rescission letters to all addresses on the contract via DHL with signature required. We plan to also send via USPS registered mail on Monday (day 5). I called Profeco and the woman I talked with sounded hopeful. I followed up with emails to all email addresses I could find for the company as well as Profeco and included a copy of the letter we mailed.

Other ideas?


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Feb 8, 2019)

Tsdude said:


> We foolishly find ourselves in a similar place. We signed a contract on Monday Feb 4 in Cancun. Since ....via DHL with signature required. We plan to also send via USPS registered mail on Monday (day 5). I called Profeco and the woman I talked with sounded hopeful. I followed up ...included a copy of the letter we mailed.
> 
> Other ideas?


As others said above in this thread
- If a credit card was used for a deposit .

Contact credit card company to explain you have rescinded & any charges are disputed .
Don’t use that card  for now & ask them to cancel the number once resolved / credit issued
and issue you a new card number .

Ask if they want copies as well

Rescinding is a legal right .


----------



## Tsdude (Feb 8, 2019)

We've already sent rescission letters as I noted above. It does say on our contract that it is also a valid option to deliver the notice in person. Since we are staying at a sister resort our sales rep offered to have us driven back to the sales office where we signed to help us cancel. Even though we are sure they will try to talk us out of cancelling, we still think it is worth the trip in the hopes of getting a written notice of cancellation. And take a video of us handing our cancellation letter to the rep.

Other thoughts?


----------



## Tsdude (Feb 8, 2019)

By the way, thank you all for being here to offer suggestions and share experiences! We can have the "how could you be so stupid" discussion later, but for now it is encouraging to hear others that have gone down the same path we're on.


----------



## bogey21 (Feb 8, 2019)

SuzanneT said:


> Need to cancel transaction done today at Vida Vacations in Mexico.



This boggles my mind.  Buy today and rescind the same day...

George


----------



## rolly (Feb 9, 2019)

Travellerneeding help said:


> Thanks I just called my credit card and they transfer me to the dispute department they’re gonna send a dispute letter and they want me to fill out everything and send it back to them after a few days or else I’ll be charged.


Once your dispute goes through with the credit card company, the disputed amount will be set aside until your case is settled by the credit card company with the merchant. No interest will incur on your disputed amount. Give it time and it will be all over. This is what happened with my credit card. off course after all was settled I had cancelled the card and had them issue me a new card. The only thing that pisses me off is the zillions of email I receive from mexico base outfit as they have my email


----------



## SuzanneT (Feb 9, 2019)

I am happy to report that I got a full refund within 5 days. All the paperwork  was handled via email.


SuzanneT said:


> Need to cancel transaction done today at Vida Vacations in Mexico  . What is the process.


----------



## Dariah (Feb 14, 2019)

SuzanneT said:


> I am happy to report that I got a full refund within 5 days. All the paperwork  was handled via email.



Great! I was just checking for an update. It's been 2 weeks since I sent my letter, I got a phone call from someone "welcoming" me to the club told them I sent a cancellation letter. Yesterday evening I got an email from the operation supervisor. So I emailed her back this morning. I was too nice and gave them explanations..I should have just said refund please and thanks and that's all.


----------



## Travellerneeding help (Feb 20, 2019)

Wow you guys are lucky! Mine is still waiting. I called my credit card company again and they said they’ll talk to the merchant. Actually the sunset group from Mexico has tried to call me and left a message on my voicemail. I’m not sure if I should answer them/call them or just let the credit company do all the stuff for the refund.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Feb 20, 2019)

Travellerneeding help said:


> .....Actually the sunset group from Mexico has tried to call me and left a message on my voicemail. I’m not sure if I should answer them/call them or just let the credit company do all the stuff for the refund.



DO NOT ANSWER - they just want to convince you to keep it .

Stay in contact with the credit card company & let them do the job .


----------



## Travellerneeding help (Feb 21, 2019)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> DO NOT ANSWER - they just want to convince you to keep it .
> 
> Stay in contact with the credit card company & let them do the job .


Thanks I’m planning to call back today actually to verify the cancellation but I’m not so sure on what to do


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 21, 2019)

Travellerneeding help said:


> Thanks I’m planning to call back today actually to verify the cancellation but I’m not so sure on what to do


Tell them that you cancelled on (date) and what the (bleep) are they waiting for????!!!


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Feb 21, 2019)

Travellerneeding help said:


> Thanks I’m planning to call back today actually to verify the cancellation but I’m not so sure on what to do



If you did call them - I hope it was helpful .

IMO - It is not a good idea to contact any TS sales organization once you have rescinded  ;and 
awaiting full refund .


----------



## Dariah (Feb 22, 2019)

I got an email today with membership cancellation letter to sign today. Was very clear, proper amounts to be refunded, then asked questions about why the rescind so it better helps them in the future. I have been very lucky, it went smoothly.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 22, 2019)

Dariah said:


> I got an email today with membership cancellation letter to sign today. Was very clear, proper amounts to be refunded, then asked questions about why the rescind so it better helps them in the future. I have been very lucky, it went smoothly.


 I’m glad they are going to cancel your purchase but I wouldn’t waste too much time explaining why you rescinded. According to Mexican law, you have the right to rescind within the  prescribed time without any other reason than that you decided to exercise that right.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Feb 22, 2019)

Dariah said:


> ...... Was very clear, proper amounts to be refunded ....
> 
> then asked questions about why the rescind so it better helps them in the future.  ......



I agree with Karen - no need to teach the vultures how to eat more pigeons


----------



## Dariah (Feb 23, 2019)

Karen G said:


> I’m glad they are going to cancel your purchase but I wouldn’t waste too much time explaining why you rescinded. According to Mexican law, you have the right to rescind within the  prescribed time without any other reason than that you decided to exercise that right.


It was 5 questions on the form you only had to answer yes or no.


----------



## LannyPC (Feb 23, 2019)

Dariah said:


> It was 5 questions on the form you only had to answer yes or no.



What were the questions?


----------



## Dariah (Feb 25, 2019)

LannyPC said:


> What were the questions?


----------



## richontug (Feb 25, 2019)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> I agree with Karen - no need to teach the vultures how to eat more pigeons


Vultures?
After we rescinded a month ago, we got on a tram and the DRIVER said "seen the sharks?"!


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Feb 25, 2019)

richontug said:


> Vultures?
> After we rescinded a month ago, we got on a tram and the DRIVER said "seen the sharks?"!



Apparently Vida Vacations TS sales has both :
The vultures eat the pigeons
The sharks eat the little fish

I wonder how the idioms translates  in Spanish ?

I have read / translated some comments on TripAdvisor - the Spanish equivalent of:“full of lies and high pressure “


----------



## Jsmooth969 (Feb 6, 2020)

Dariah said:


> I got an email today with membership cancellation letter to sign today. Was very clear, proper amounts to be refunded, then asked questions about why the rescind so it better helps them in the future. I have been very lucky, it went smoothly.


Do you still have the email address that they emailed you with


----------



## Dariah (Feb 13, 2020)

Jsmooth969 said:


> Do you still have the email address that they emailed you with



cozumel.vlo@occidentalvacationclub.com


----------

